# Is my cat pregnant?



## aestheticxxlove (Dec 6, 2008)

I just got a cat a week ago. The previous owners believed to be a stray. She is not spayed, and is about a yr old. Her boobs are lumpy, and soft. She sleeps ALL the time and eats ALOT. She is skinny, her stomach doesn't buldge but it seems like she gets heavier. Is she pregnant or has she recently had a liter? I will include a picture of her nipples...


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Looks like your new kitty has just had a litter to me if her boobs are lumpy. I hope she has not been taken in and her little kittens left out in cold. More then likely sounds like she had kittens and they have rehomed her as it may have been too much trouble for them to get her spayed...just my opinion.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

aestheticxxlove said:


> I just got a cat a week ago. The previous owners believed to be a stray. She is not spayed, and is about a yr old. Her boobs are lumpy, and soft. She sleeps ALL the time and eats ALOT. She is skinny, her stomach doesn't buldge but it seems like she gets heavier. Is she pregnant or has she recently had a liter? I will include a picture of her nipples...


If you squeeze her nipple is there any milk? Is she ok in hersef? If I were in your shoes I would take her to the Vets on Monday and they will hopefully be able to let you know.... Sorry can't be of much help.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It looks to me as if some charmer has removed the kittens - or perhaps taken her in very recently without any thought for the fact that she might have kittens 

Liz


----------



## aestheticxxlove (Dec 6, 2008)

No milk comes out when you squeeze them. If she just had them would there be milk? Would she still be sleeping and eating all day?


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Superpettoysrus.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks like your new kitty has just had a litter to me if her boobs are lumpy. I hope she has not been taken in and her little kittens left out in cold. More then likely sounds like she had kittens and they have rehomed her as it may have been too much trouble for them to get her spayed...just my opinion.


I just hope if she has had a litter being a stray she hasn't just left them out in the cold. I would take her to the vets and get her checked out. I know it sounds silly but sleeping a lot, and eating a lot is usually a sign of Depression (in human's at least) and it is just an idea but i know if i had been taken away from my babies..i would be depressed! Please keep us updated with news... Hope she is ok.
xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Could just be a mammory problem aswell - definitely good idea with taking to vets hun x

i hope she hasn't recently had kittens because i'd doubt if they'd have survived without mum  xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

let us know what the vet says, hope she is ok, and i hope there isnt a litter of kittens out there some where,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If you lay your hand GENTLY on her tummy can you feel any movement? Have her "Lady Bits" had any discharge or is there any crusty blood etc near them? in her fur?

I do think the Vets is the best bet, if she has had them they may already have been dead  but It's sadly too late to worry about that now and Mum is the first concern.


----------



## aestheticxxlove (Dec 6, 2008)

I do feel something when i touch her stomach. it feels like a light kick. but i can't say for sure. she doesn't have any discharge. she does although lick her stomach/nipples and her lady bits and has been alot tonight. tonight also she wants to be with me and following me, and meowing at me to be with her. she will only go to sleep with me next to her. and is pacing back and forth until i go upstairs with her. she has never done this before.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Again as others have said,get her to the vets for a check up but given all that you have said,it sounds like she's already had a litter,get her checked by a vet though because it's vital that all is well with mumGood luck and plx keep us updated on her progress


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Keep an eye on her overnight anyway hun, just to be on the safe side xx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Any news hun?


----------

